# New burl cut, any Ideals?



## Hardwood1980 (Apr 12, 2015)

@Kevin Here are two trees I have bought, and some burl i cut this past weekend, but not sure of the kind of wood, thanks for any help.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 12, 2015)

WAG- Elm


----------



## Hardwood1980 (Apr 12, 2015)

I am guessing theres white elm and red? Thank you.. Angie


----------

